# Matching new skin tone?



## shannyn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi there. This weekend I am doing two young girls makeup for their mothers wedding. One of them I have worked with multiple times before, but the other daughter is the mother's new step daughter, and she is a different skin tone than the other. I have never worked with (sorry to say) girls that were not white or slightly hispanic, so this hawaiin/indian skin tone is very new to me. I am hoping that you girls will be able to correctly help me guess her studio fix fluid shade and recommend some colors that i can use on her the day of the wedding. The mother said she wants them to look naturally beautiful. Thank you ladies SO MUCH!!







PS - I put this both here and in the recommendation thread because I really had no idea which one it was supposed to go in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey lady!
Congrats on the booking and I know all will go well, be sure and post pics!
Looking at the picture she seems to have a yellowish undertone like me, so personally I would probably go somewhere between Studio Fix NC42 and NC 45.

As for color's I would try some purples. Maybe do a brown/chocolate in the crease, a matte purple on the lid, and then a shimmer purple directly on the lid for a small amount of pop.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bell21 (Jul 25, 2010)

She looks like somewhere between NC 42 and 44, maybe 45. You might want  to do a mix of the two colors, the 42 on the center of her face blending  into the 44/45 on the outer parts. 
For her eyes browns & golds always look great and natural on someone with her coloring. If you want something a little brighter, the majority of greens and purples will work well.
For blushes a light application of dollymix would be pretty. Or if you have it, X-Rocks from Neo Sci Fi would be a great color for her.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_Hi there. This weekend I am doing two young girls makeup for their mothers wedding. One of them I have worked with multiple times before, but the other daughter is the mother's new step daughter, and she is a different skin tone than the other. I have never worked with (sorry to say) girls that were not white or slightly hispanic, so this hawaiin/indian skin tone is very new to me. I am hoping that you girls will be able to correctly help me guess her studio fix fluid shade and recommend some colors that i can use on her the day of the wedding. The mother said she wants them to look naturally beautiful. Thank you ladies SO MUCH!!






PS - I put this both here and in the recommendation thread because I really had no idea which one it was supposed to go in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for the inconvenience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Slightly hispanic?  what does that mean?
As far as coloring, you should do a color match on them like you would do on any of the white or "slightly hispanic" people that you've worked on.


----------



## shannyn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have time to do a color match on her because they are out of town until the MORNING of the wedding. By slightly hispanic I mean tanned skin, but not as dark as hers. The reason I'm asking your opinions instead of purely matching her is because I don't have super dark shades yet, but I want to be prepared, so I am planning on going out and getting a shade you ladies think would work best since I can't really afford to completely buy every foundation shade before this weekend. 

The whole thing kind of happened on a whim. I did her daughters makeup for her 8th grade prom and bat mitzvah and she just called me yesterday, really needing someone. Since I'm in kind of a crunch, I thought there would be no better place to go for advice than here.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Jul 25, 2010)

Ell in that case I would go ahead and get a light tan color and then a medium tan color and mix a couple combinations and match to her.


----------



## harrypotters1ga (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm about her skintone and I use NC 44. Instead of buying an entire bottle of foundation I would get
samples of NC42, NC44, and NC45 from the MAC counter. Just like the other reply said you may need a lighter shade in the center of her face and darker color at the edges, that's why I recommend a few colors to get the right combination. I also want to mention NW can be very orangy so don't let them talk you into an NW shade if you tell an MUA what you need.


----------



## shannyn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *harrypotters1ga* 

 
_I'm about her skintone and I use NC 44. Instead of buying an entire bottle of foundation I would get
samples of NC42, NC44, and NC45 from the MAC counter. Just like the other reply said you may need a lighter shade in the center of her face and darker color at the edges, that's why I recommend a few colors to get the right combination. I also want to mention NW can be very orangy so don't let them talk you into an NW shade if you tell an MUA what you need._

 

Thanks, great idea about getting samples!!


----------



## QueenBam (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *harrypotters1ga* 

 
_ I also want to mention NW can be very orangy so don't let them talk you into an NW shade if you tell an MUA what you need._

 
AGREED! This girl that I did my demo on had super super dark skin, like darker than milk chocolate, and she told me she wore NW45 and it looked extremely orange on her, but that's what they had told her was her shade at another MAC. It was really orange, even more when it dried so just keep that in mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, that is one cute little girl.


----------

